# Need Help - Hard Bowling Ball Udder



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Need some help. This is our first kidding season and our doe (a second freshener) had quads yesterday. Babies seem to be nursing fine, but her udder is extremely large and fairly "hard" especially on one side. This side seems lower than the other. Yesterday everything seemed fine. We tried to milk her out but only got a couple of ounces. Based on some research we then tried messaging her udder with warm towels and peppermint oil and that seemed a bit better, but still little to no milk. She's CAE negative and I don't think its mastitis....the milk is not stringy nor bloody. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, we've very nervous.

Thanks much!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just posted but it didnt show up.
You have it right, peppermint oil & hot towel massage. Do it as often as you can. Be VERY aggressive in that massage. You might get only a few ounces at a time but dont lose heart! :hug: 
I just went through this with a 3rd freshner with quads. After a few days a small wad of tissue came out. After that she was fine.
One kid got funky eyes from the oil, just a heads up on that.

eta to add Massive does of vitamin C. Like 4 500mg human tabs dissolved in hot water & drench orally


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks so much. we'll keep on it hard several times a day with the message and oil. this is extremely frustrating though. hopefully it clears up soon.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We had this happen with our triplets. Sometimes it helps to hold her and have one of the babies or two nurse on that side. One side maybe preferred over the other causing it to get hard. Two of the three of our Does' babies would not nurse on the other side at all. So her udder had to adjust. One little doeling claimed her own side. Sometimes if the Doe isnt used to you trying to milk her out.. she will tense up too so putting a baby on that side may help her more in letting her milk down. I am thinking that she is just adjusting but massaging it out will be so good for her too so she doesnt get mastitis.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Update...We gave her 3-30 minute messages today with hot towels along with peppermint oil. Honestly there is no change in her condition. Both sides are hard and you can barely get a few squirts of milk each time. Kids do appear to be nursing from both sides though. I guess we'll keep at it and pray for improvement.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

I posted last night but it didn't show up. We've now given four - 30 minute messages with peppermint oil, yet we've seen no improvement. However, kids are nursing on both sides. Maybe it just takes a couple of days? We've very worried and stressed. We're still only getting a few ounces of milk from each message


----------



## Bartree (Aug 10, 2011)

I am going through the same thing with the same results. If I get anything that works I will let you know and please keep the updates coming.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So the kids are easily milking from that side now? Are you very experienced with milking? I know sometimes if the doe has small teats...it can be hard getting milk out of a tight udder if you're not quite sure how to go about it. Keep us posted! ray: :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Are the kids wagging their tails as they nurse? If they are not, they are not getting much, if any, milk out of the udder. Do they kids seem thin or do they have pretty hefty bellies?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

If you push your finger or thumb into her udder does it leave an indent???


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

kids seem fine, all are wagging their tails all the time....i'll have to check on the indent if any...the kids seem normal best we can tell.

We've been hand milking almost a year so i'm pretty sure we're doing it right!


----------

